# where to find arrowheads



## bigmthbass (Nov 4, 2007)

anyone know of a place near cartersville to look for them that i could take my kids. im not going to look around the etowah indian mounds area...
i think this would be cool to look for with my boys


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2007)

Anywhere you can see exposed dirt, especially if it has been disturbed. You`ll probably have better luck close to water sources too.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 7, 2007)

bigmouth better move fast and I may try it too, but noticed today a bulldozed peice of land at old 41 and barrett parkway..the ne intersection behind a creek bottom. What's significant is that about 3 yrs ago I was in the cobb county library's research room and was looking for a map of old indian villages / places to take my kids hunting for indian artifacts..saw a map I have since been unable to find that showed the biggest indian village in cobb across the creek right where they built a publix. should be a good spot..also note could be alot of lead / iron in the ground as the civil war was fought there,too. Not sure who owns the property,however.Near there a county inspector told me a mexican with a shovel at a construction site unearthed a bag of confederate belt buckles.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 8, 2007)

A friend of mine was a big artifact hunter.

He found most of his on the bed of Clarks Hill Lake during the normal winter drawdown.

No telling what you could find on the beds of the lakes right now.


----------

